# The Handle Drop ("New York") Opening



## Phil Elmore (Mar 27, 2003)

This is another article that will draw yawns from those already familiar with carrying locking folding knives, but it dovetails nicely with the article I posted previously on the wrist snap:

The New York Drop Opening


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2003)

Mr. Hartman can do this well. I must say, I don't like it--but any time one "snaps" the balde there is a psychological advantage gained! It's a scary sound.


----------



## GaryM (Mar 27, 2003)

An other problem with this opening is that a knife with a heavy handle can pull the blade out from between the thumb and forefinger and you'll drop it on the floor.


----------

